# Dolly's Little Closet



## londondolly

Ok, after having enjoyed ogling at all the fab bags out there in this forum, I think it's only fair enough that I contribue and share with you gals my collection as well.. 

Here's my Chloes'... the paddingtons are all regular size (craie, red, bleu nuit, tan) together with a large tan paddy. They are all from the first/second season, as I think the paddys back then were really gorgeous. These days the colors are quite weird and the bag seems to have lost its 'weight', and at times even seem quite stiff..

The Edith in whiskey is the newest baby of the lot, bought when it was first released earlier this year..


----------



## londondolly

My Fendi hologram spy..


----------



## Bagasms

I am drooling over your hologram spy!!!


----------



## londondolly

My latest buy, the Prada shoulder antic curvo..   

More photos to come!!


----------



## londondolly

This gorgeous thing is from Bracher Emden (www.bracheremden.com) , a present from my DH, who had tis specially made for me in Dec last year. It as an anniversary gift!

They make truly gorgeous bags! All bag addicts should have at least 1 in their closet!


----------



## chloe-babe

stop it, stop it, stop it!!!! 

these bags are just too lovely. Its too much for me to cope with on a Sunday morning 

Gorgeous collection.


----------



## londondolly

It's a nice and sunny day today, so managed to take some pics of my collection.. coming right up  

I love variety, so my collection is a little mixed, though I have the most LV's, about 20 baggies & purses in total. I like buying limited editions, so my collection of LVs consist of mostly such bags. 

I've been residing in London for almost 3 years, and am originally from Singapore!   A majority of my bags are still there! I will make it a point to take photos of them when I make a trip back there in Dec!

In the meantime, it's my pleasure to share with you what I have in London now!  

1) LV Multicolor Speedy in White & Black
2) LV Vernis Marshmallow Bedford & Cherry Blossom Papillion
3) LV Laptop Bag & Monogram Bucket
4) LV Antigua Besace PM & Conte De Fees Musette Tango


----------



## londondolly

Want to see more??    

1) White Luella Gisele, Dior Boston Rasta, Prada Sling Messenger

The first bag in Pic 2 is a discontinued bag bought several years back.. I remembered falling in love with it the first time I saw it. I think it was one of the first evening bags LV released in black back then.. I seriously can't recall the name of the bag! Anyone knows, pls help out!
Also in the pic is a Bobby bag, and a wallet!

3) LV Multicolor Mini HL in Black, LV Vernis Mott in Pink, LV Pink Cherry Blossom Pochette, LV Framboise Vernis Zippy Wallet, LV White Multicolor Coin Purse.

4) Matthew Williamson Bags!


----------



## estile

Stunning  
I  very single piece. Perfect eye candy.


----------



## LondonBrat

Go Dolly! Gorgeous collection! 

I am in awe! Another Bracher Emden fan! You have a beautiful collection.


----------



## ayla

Wow, great collection ! I really like the spy, and of course, the massive Louis Vuitton collection.


----------



## londondolly

More.....

My Anya Hindmarch Bikini View Rio, Shelby Paros, Daisy The Cow Tote!

I also  my Lulu Guiness Shopfront Totes!


----------



## manolo maven

Your black bag is an Annouchka MM.  I LOVE that bag! I have been trying to get one for the longest time!


----------



## edsbgrl

You have a very well rounded collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chanel4me83

Love the Edith and the new Prada, great collection


----------



## scarlett_2005

Fabulous collection! Your spy is tdf!!


----------



## Zzuliyta

i love your bags.. especially the cherry blossom papillion! it's so adorable!


----------



## londondolly

manolo maven said:
			
		

> Your black bag is an Annouchka MM.  I LOVE that bag! I have been trying to get one for the longest time!



 oh ya! Annouchka! That's what it was called! Now it's all coming back to me!  

Ya, thats my 'staple' for any hot nights out with my DH.


----------



## londondolly

Zzuliyta said:
			
		

> i love your bags.. especially the cherry blossom papillion! it's so adorable!



Thanks! I still have a Cherry Blossom Pink Retro bag, and that's gonna be with me this Fri when my family comes a-visiting! YAY!


----------



## lv-lover

Fantastic collecton! I really like your Spy and CB papillion.


----------



## Lee

What a collection!!! Love them all Thanks for sharing!


----------



## icechampagne

I love everything! 
The Lulu Guiness ones are so cute


----------



## londondolly

Here's my Gucci messenger, and turquiose pochette, and my too cute for words LeSportsac Tokidoki 'CIAO CIAO' bag!


----------



## londondolly

In every gal's collection, there is surely a Balenciaga lurking somewhere, and that goes for me too  

My Balenciaga Black Pony City Bag, and my Burgundy Twiggy!  

Most gals I know stick to the regular balenciagas, but I really like the black pony bag. It looks especially gorgeous during winter!


----------



## katy 1368

I love you Bracher Emden - I'd love to have one made to order, how nice of your DH! Liking the Lulu Guiness to , I have a similar shopfront one of a chocolate shop. Very nice collection!!


----------



## elle

Gorgeous collection! It's so well-rounded!


----------



## Cheryl24

Beautiful collection!  I love your MC speedies and the Lulu Guiness bags.  They're so fun!


----------



## allbrandspls

Nice variety......love the LV and Chloes


----------



## londondolly

My Chanel 2.55 Black Reissue , this is the 50th Anniversary Limited Edition  

I'm in love with this season's burgundy 2.55 with silver chain, gorgeous!!


----------



## sparkles48

Wow I love your collection! You have the best of every designer!


----------



## artgirl

Absolutely stunning, fabulous collection!  Nice to have a DH that knows what you love...bags and HIM (not necessarily in that order, huh? ha!)


----------



## londondolly

Thanks, Sparkles48! I like to have a little of everything! Am I greedy or wat??


----------



## londondolly

artgirl said:
			
		

> Absolutely stunning, fabulous collection!  Nice to have a DH that knows what you love...bags and HIM (not necessarily in that order, huh? ha!)



Yeah, he's really sweet.. and he knows I utterly     bags.. so for nearly every special occasion, he KNOWS what to get me!   (well-trained!)


----------



## janice

i adore your red paddington! very Rockstar!


----------



## bluxcape

love the Chloe's.... so gorgeous..


----------



## RoseMary

wow, stunning collectio! love the chanel reissue!


----------



## londondolly

Between the red, tan, craie and blue paddys that I have, which do you think is the nicest and why?? :?:

I'm kinda feeling real guilty for keeping 4 of the same bag! :wondering


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Hey londondolly, First of lets start with the ivory, I also have the paddy in this colour and as much as I love it, i'm constantly worrying about it getting marked or dirty as its such a vulnerable colour.*
*The Red is my favourite colour out of all the paddy's. I think its quite unusual and also makes a statement as its not a muted colour, so it definitly get peoples attention, and also looks so cute when paired with jeans, and alwayls livens up any outfit.*
*The tan is probably one of the most popular colours as its such a basic colour and will go with most things, but in my opinion its just too boring, don't get me wrong I still ADORE it but compared to the red, or the mousse I think there is just no comparison.*
*And lastly the blue. Again its another bold colour but IMO doesn't really looks half as good as all of you other colours.*
*So overall I would say the nicest is the Red! Its just such a cute, fun colour and definitly makes a statement!*
*Hope this has helped lol!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## H_addict

What FABULOUS collection you have! I LOVE all your bags!!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## londondolly

rainbow_rose said:
			
		

> *Hey londondolly, First of lets start with the ivory, I also have the paddy in this colour and as much as I love it, i'm constantly worrying about it getting marked or dirty as its such a vulnerable colour.*
> *The Red is my favourite colour out of all the paddy's. I think its quite unusual and also makes a statement as its not a muted colour, so it definitly get peoples attention, and also looks so cute when paired with jeans, and alwayls livens up any outfit.*
> *The tan is probably one of the most popular colours as its such a basic colour and will go with most things, but in my opinion its just too boring, don't get me wrong I still ADORE it but compared to the red, or the mousse I think there is just no comparison.*
> *And lastly the blue. Again its another bold colour but IMO doesn't really looks half as good as all of you other colours.*
> *So overall I would say the nicest is the Red! Its just such a cute, fun colour and definitly makes a statement!*
> *Hope this has helped lol!*
> *xxxRosexxx*



Thanks Rose! I'm actually surprised that many of you commented how gorgeous the red is, after I shared my collection here cos of all 4 paddys, that's like my No.3. I use my tan most often, and I agree with you that it doesn't stand-out as much, but it is a great daily bag. I do have the same problem re. the craie too, always afraid of getting it dirty, and sometimes it's a drag carryin it cos I've always to be careful not to dirty it!

I should really be paying more attention to my red paddy then! Thanks a million!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Glad I could help Londondolly!  *
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Wow, you have a nice collection. I like that you a variety of bags. Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## londondolly

YAY! More of my babies are back with me! My parents just visited and mommy dearest helped me carry back some of my precious darlings...   Will post pics soon to share with all!


----------



## Myblackbag

londondolly said:
			
		

> This gorgeous thing is from Bracher Emden (BRACHER*EMDEN - Bespoke handbags - London UK - Design and manufacture of bespoke handbags to the stars of music and screen) , a present from my DH, who had tis specially made for me in Dec last year. It as an anniversary gift!
> 
> They make truly gorgeous bags! All bag addicts should have at least 1 in their closet!


 


I really love those bags, but are they very roomy?


----------



## londondolly

Myblackbag said:
			
		

> I really love those bags, but are they very roomy?



These bags are not really made to carry your usual full load of stuff, cos it's has a very unique shape, and thus you need to prioritise your items well.. but keys, mobile, lippy, mirror and a coin purse is no problemo!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Dang that is one awesome collection. love the Chloes'


----------



## londondolly

Thanks Bag Fetish, you have got some serious collection of gorgeous bags yourself!


----------



## londondolly

sparkles48 said:
			
		

> Wow I love your collection! You have the best of every designer!



Thanks! That's the whole idea! I love a little of everything! The best is yet to come...   Keep a lookout at the end of the mth! I guarantee you will not be disappointed!


----------



## asl_bebes

I love your collection ... every piece is just fabulous!  Can't wait to see what else you'll show us!!


----------



## londondolly

Remember I mentioned my parents are in town? Well here are some of my babies back wif me!

My darling Pink Cherry Blossom Retro! It's brand new! Can you believe I kept it in my wardrobe all this time!?!? I can't bear to use it, cos it's so pretty..  Maybe now's the time to use it?


----------



## Jadore

I love your LV's!.


----------



## londondolly

My LV Black Multicolor Pochette


----------



## darelgirl

your collection is STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## londondolly

My darling LV Red Irvine!  Isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## Luna

Wow!  Great collection!


----------



## sandyinspace

*Your Pink Cherry Blossom Retro is very very Gorgeous  *
*I'm not surprised that why you wouldnt use it  *
*I'm looking forward to see your more fabulous bags *


----------



## whatzerface

Great collection!! I love the Edith and the Prada bag!


----------



## H_addict

Dolly, have I told you how much I LOVE your Irvine?!


----------



## barbie.belle

cute collection, i love your spy and your speedies!


----------



## annemerrick

I am lusting over the prada bag....it is gorgeous.  I also have the same black LV evening bag, didn't know the name, but now I do!!!  And the red LV, I think that my eyes just went into shock....it is so....pretty!!!!


----------



## londondolly

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Dolly, have I told you how much I LOVE your Irvine?!



  Yes, darling! 

Btw, I got my cerises speedy today!   
Will post pics later!


----------



## londondolly

Here's the new addition to the family..just arrived tis morning!


----------



## londondolly

I managed to 'dig out' photos of my LV collection in Sgp from my ol'desktop PC! Here it is.. enjoy!

My Cherry Blossom collection when it was first launched 
U can see I kinda went mad and bought almost everything!  

Many of them are still unused. I intend to collect them in their brand new collection. 

One more.. my Multicolor Black Mirror


----------



## londondolly

This is the only bag I have from the Graffiti series, the Alma GM.  

Sorry the pics are abit small!

It's never been used but I'll use this bag on it's 10th yr anniversary!


----------



## londondolly

My other very special baby, the Pink Satin Amarene! 

Bought this from a LV boutique in Brussels the year it was released.

Apologies for my last 5 bag whoring entries!


----------



## H_addict

Vlad, I think we NEED a jaw dropping or at least a drooling smiley!!! 

WONDERFUL collection, Dolly!!! I can't believe some of your bags have NEVER been used!!! Don't you feel sad for them?! OK, Irvine and Amarene are too pretty to NOT see the light of day!!! Your DH HAS to take you out for a fancy night out so you can take out one of those babies on the town!!!


----------



## londondolly

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Vlad, I think we NEED a jaw dropping or at least a drooling smiley!!!
> 
> WONDERFUL collection, Dolly!!! I can't believe some of your bags have NEVER been used!!! Don't you feel sad for them?! OK, Irvine and Amarene are too pretty to NOT see the light of day!!! Your DH HAS to take you out for a fancy night out so you can take out one of those babies on the town!!!



I have a couple of 'everyday' bags that I use alot, like my chloe paddys, fendi spy, prada etc etc.. LV's to me are not so much of a daily bag.. I like to collect them, and yes, maybe a very special occasion, I'll select one from my collection and take it out with me!


----------



## sandyinspace

After I saw more and more pics of ur fabulous bags,
I wanna B ur sister right now and then ask for ur bags :shame: 
  ha ha just kidding, Dolly. 
I understand how much u   all of ur bags
BTW, I'm stunning with ur Pink Satin Amarene  
It's Extremely Gorgeous  
I do fall in love with this special baby of u


----------



## londondolly

Thanks ladies! I've something very very special to share with all next week.. promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## H_addict

I don't see how you can possibly top what's already been posted but I'll be anxiously awaiting new pics!!!


----------



## londondolly

Friday latest, Irene! :greengrin:


----------



## londondolly

Ok, as promised.. here's my newest darling, Hermes 35cm Blue Jean Togo Birkin.. enjoy her! 

She's a gift from my DH to me tis birthday!


----------



## H_addict

OK, I haven't finished hyperventilating after seeing this baby in the Hermes sub-forum and now here she is again!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag!!! This is my DREAM BAG!!! You are one lucky woman with the sweetest DH EVER!!! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## londondolly

Thanks, addict!


----------



## Couture Couture

Your red paddy is gorgeous!


----------



## star3777

Your entire collection is TDF!!!!  Your latest  - *faints* 


Here is a drool smiley from me -


----------



## Isabel

What a collection :blink:


----------



## londondolly

star3777 said:
			
		

> Your entire collection is TDF!!!!  Your latest  - *faints*
> 
> 
> Here is a drool smiley from me -



You're too kind, star.. everyone on PF KNOWS you have the ultimate collection of every gals dream!


----------



## mischa

what a great collection!!!
please, free all those LVs as soon as possible!!!!!


----------



## londondolly

I think my LVs are quite comfy just being admired!


----------



## sheren

i am so envy of you. i like them all!


----------



## Kathleen37

Ahh, I've just seen your Cherry Blossom's! How glorious!! And mint condition!! I feel faint!! hehehe

All your bags are wonderful, please keep posting the fab pictures.

Thanks!

K
xx


----------



## solitair

wow
what a nice collection!
totally in love with ur bratcher emden bag...
thanx for sharing


----------



## londondolly

Kathleen37, thanks for your compliments! I'll def continue to post more pics to share with you ladies!  

solitair, glad you liked my bracher emden. It's a special bag for me, since it's a special order for me from my DH.  I'll try to post a bigger photo of it. I just realised that my current pic is tiny! :weird:


----------



## Meow

londondolly said:


> Remember I mentioned my parents are in town? Well here are some of my babies back wif me!
> 
> My darling Pink Cherry Blossom Retro! It's brand new! Can you believe I kept it in my wardrobe all this time!?!? I can't bear to use it, cos it's so pretty.. Maybe now's the time to use it?


 
The cherry blossom retro sac is such a beautiful bag!  Can I ask how much did you pay for it?  Thanks


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

what a great collection. I love all the colour you have. And the Bracher Emden bag is truly beautiful


----------



## Mshashmount

nice collection!!


----------



## londondolly

Meow said:


> The cherry blossom retro sac is such a beautiful bag!  Can I ask how much did you pay for it?  Thanks



Thanks for the compliment, I think I paid approx US$1180 for it! It's bought in S'pore so I am using the current exchange rate to give you an estimate.


----------



## londondolly

Ok, I took better pics of my Bracher Emden bag, enjoy!


----------



## bluxcape

i love the hermes bag.. that is the exact color i want for my birkin.. hehe.. you got a lovely collection.


----------



## icechampagne

Your collection is just beautiful!! I loooove your new Birkin!!  The colour is gorgeous.


----------



## jadecee

Wow!  Amazing collection!


----------



## londondolly

Thank U Ladies!

I'm a big fan of Prada jackets, tot I share one of 'em wif ya!  Wore this on my last skiing holiday in Switzerland!


----------



## jadecee

Love that jacket!  That ski ensemble you have there is really sleek looking!  Bet you were the most stylish one on the slopes!


----------



## londondolly

One of my favourite Prada sport jacket, the red is amazing and its such a fun color to wear!  Location: Iceland!


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous Chloe bags


----------



## icechampagne

Your jackets are so cute! I love the red one


----------



## chag

Wow!! Girl on the go!!
I see your crazy monkies peeking out from your Prada jacket! LoL!! Love'em! 
Your entire collection, my dear, is five stars. You have wonderful taste and it shows. It looks like you are a younger lady and you are so lucky to have been able to enjoy such finer things in life. Don't let everything sit, for collecting dust isn't what they are about. They love to be seen, you should show them off every chance you get!
Fabulous, just fabulous!


----------



## Meow

londondolly said:


> Thanks for the compliment, I think I paid approx US$1180 for it! It's bought in S'pore so I am using the current exchange rate to give you an estimate.


 
Thanks Dolly! I just bought mine from a reseller shop today and I paid US$1,260. Guess I have to pay a premium for a limited edition bag. Thanks again. BTW, I really love your LV collection.


----------



## londondolly

chag said:


> Wow!! Girl on the go!!
> I see your crazy monkies peeking out from your Prada jacket! LoL!! Love'em!
> Your entire collection, my dear, is five stars. You have wonderful taste and it shows. It looks like you are a younger lady and you are so lucky to have been able to enjoy such finer things in life. Don't let everything sit, for collecting dust isn't what they are about. They love to be seen, you should show them off every chance you get!
> Fabulous, just fabulous!



 You crack me up, Chag! For a moment, I was wondering 'What monkies'??! I see now you meant my Paul Frank neckstrap!  

Thanks for the compliments, though I'm not really young..unless the big 3-0 still counts!!  

Some holiday pics to share:
1) Cerises speedy with me in Bath, UK
2) Fendi Hologram Spy with me in Yufuin, Japan


----------



## chag

I guess it does since it's younger than i am!!   Great pictures!!


----------



## londondolly

Meow said:


> Thanks Dolly! I just bought mine from a reseller shop today and I paid US$1,260. Guess I have to pay a premium for a limited edition bag. Thanks again. BTW, I really love your LV collection.



No probs! Show us some pics of your new bag soon!


----------



## H_addict

Dolly, I must say those Prada jackets are TO DIE FOR!!! And the pic of you holding your Fortuny SPY inspired me to use mine today!!!


----------



## londondolly

Oh yes!! Use Use Use! I still love my Fortuny Spy to bits, and I'm sooo glad I didn't let this baby pass!  

BTW, I bought the Cerises wallet to match my Cerises Speedy!   Couldn't resist! Will post pics soon!


----------



## Pelinaka

Lovely Prada jackets! BUT OMG - *drooling over the Birkin*


----------



## sekmeht

holy smokes. awesome collection...


----------



## londondolly

Pelinaka said:


> Lovely Prada jackets! BUT OMG - *drooling over the Birkin*



Pelinaka! your new kelly is gorgeous!!  That's next on my list now!!


----------



## londondolly

More Prada jackets... 

1) Black Prada Jacket with my Balenciaga Pony Hair CityBag. 
Location: Zurich.

2) Military Green Prada Jacket with my other Balenciaga, Burgundy Twiggy.
Location: Milan


----------



## Pelinaka

londondolly said:


> Pelinaka! your new kelly is gorgeous!!  That's next on my list now!!


 
Thank you londondolly! I had to take another peek in here to drool over that Birkin :shame:


----------



## londondolly

I met DH for lunch today, and subsequently trotted down to my local LV for some eye-candy. Didn't expect to buy anything, then I laid eyes on the Groom collection and it was  at first sight! 

My favourite is the wallet, a perfect match for my birkin!  Isn't it cute?


----------



## H_addict

The groom items are SO CUTE!!! LOVE THEM ALL!!! And, of course, that Birkin is making me  every time I see it!!!


----------



## londondolly

LV_addict said:


> The groom items are SO CUTE!!! LOVE THEM ALL!!! And, of course, that Birkin is making me  every time I see it!!!



 seems like you have 'forgotten' about your love for red irvine! was it just a month ago I heard you declaring your love for red irvine??  Poor irvine, all forgotten now becos of BJ birkin!


----------



## PinkPudding

OMG!you have a lot!!!!!love your spy bag!also all of those LVs!hehe...
anyway, the cow tote is so cute..where do you buy them?


----------



## bijou

what a pretty collection you have! such great pieces


----------



## londondolly

PinkPudding said:


> OMG!you have a lot!!!!!love your spy bag!also all of those LVs!hehe...
> anyway, the cow tote is so cute..where do you buy them?



The cow tote is from Anya Hindmarch, I bought that in London!


----------



## londondolly

Some new Groom additions today! 

1) Porte Monnaie Wallet
2) Groom Keyrings
3) Family Portrait of Grooms!


----------



## MayDay

londondolly said:


> More.....
> 
> My Anya Hindmarch Bikini View Rio, Shelby Paros, Daisy The Cow Tote!
> 
> I also  my Lulu Guiness Shopfront Totes!


 
Your Lulu Guiness shopfront totes are soooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icechampagne

I LOOVE your Groom family!!


----------



## lilvivi

ive come to see thi thread many times...n..yes... i luv the speedy MC wen it keeps together,,looks good! and ur hologram spy.......devine!


----------



## _x13

Loving the blue Paddington! I don't know anyone else with one! People tend to assume mine's fake because it's not a common colour, drives me crazy!


----------



## blueberrymm

the groom family is so cute~


----------



## londondolly

MayDay said:


> Your Lulu Guiness shopfront totes are soooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks! These are my favorites from her! To me, these are her signature pieces..


----------



## svetty

Love your collection!! Drooling over your birkin, looooove the colour!!


----------



## imgg

*LOVE* you entire collection!!!  It is TDF!


----------



## star3777

londondolly said:


> I met DH for lunch today, and subsequently trotted down to my local LV for some eye-candy. Didn't expect to buy anything, then I laid eyes on the Groom collection and it was  at first sight!
> 
> My favourite is the wallet, a perfect match for my birkin!  Isn't it cute?


 

This entire post was just SO DROOL WORTHY!  WOWZA!!!   In love with Blue Jean Birkin....drooling...


----------



## londondolly

Oh Star, you flatter my collection too much!! I've got a looonnngggggg wayyy to go before I get to your 'level'! I sooo love your lizard birkin! It's TDF!!


----------



## ver1982

O-o-o-o-h!    That's my dream of a collection! I envie you! Congrats, you've really made such a great one! I  adore your paddies, especially the tan one. And I love all the rest too!
​


----------



## pinkish_love

love your collection


----------



## Doja

Love it ALL!  Gorgeous collection!

*Sniffle*  I am soooo jealous!


----------



## londondolly

Just posted this on the Chanel thread.. 

Last week, I walked into Chanel after lunch, and saw the most gorgeous 2.55 in calf leather. It was very different from the regular 2.55, which has a more formal look to it. This beauty was more casual, yet gorgeous. The SA was very nice and showed me all 3 colors available, black, white and dark brown. 

I couldn't decide on the colors, as they were all equally gorgeous. I was very taken with the white one, but knowing that it will 'dirty' easily, I passed on that and concentrated on the black and dark brown instead. As I've just bought new stuff from LV, I told myself that I shouldn't be buying anything till at least next month, so I left with a heavy heart, not knowing if I'll see that beautiful bag again..  

Well, fast-forward to this week. New week, New MONTH!!  

I got down to Chanel today, and the rest is sweet sweet history! 

Meet my newest baby...


----------



## Pelinaka

I love it london! Does it fit over the shoulders comfortably? Care to model and post a pic of you wearin it for us, hee hee?


----------



## londondolly

It's Puuuurrfect! If you notice the strap, it's kinda thick, as compared to the skinny straps on most chanel bags, and I like it best becos of the length of the strap, u can wear it on your shoulder, or you can also simply hold it on your hand, it's not tooo long. 

Ok, will try and take more pics of me wearing it tmrw!


----------



## Pelinaka

Thank you londondolly! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## SinCitySista

WOW how did I miss this thread at first?! Your collection is TDF!!!!   
I am totally drooling over your Hermes Birkin , that is a beautiful color. Your LV Graffiti Alma in Black/White is STUNNING! You have one of the best collections on here....So many different designers so many beautiful bags..I'll definitely keep coming back to this thread to drool some more!


----------



## melissa06

Wow, I'm really impressed with your whole collection!


----------



## Moviegirl325

*OMG OMG OMG!!! YOUR collection is 2 DIE FOR!!! I LOVE all of your special LV pieces, esp your cherry blossom collection!!! *I sooo regret not getting cherry blossom..oh well... :shame: Your Groom collection is really cute too!!!


----------



## urbanwrunlmtd

Absolutely love the Bracher Emden Bag! Great choice!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## londondolly

*SinCitySista,* thanks for dropping by! 

*melissa06, *thanks! I'm workin my way to more bags!!  

*Moviegirl325,* thanks for your kind compliments! That's the thing with limited edition LVs.. if you see it, grab it! Cos 99% of the time after, you'll regret not having it!

*urbanwrunlmtd,* I love my Bracher Emden too!


----------



## Sweetea

WOW!!! I just saw your whole collection and I am    the whole time!! 

JUST GORGEOUS!!!  LOVE ALL OF THEM!!


----------



## londondolly

Oh lordy.. I've bought more stuff! Hint hint... they're both limited editions!  I'll post photos soonest, promise.. 


Damn I have to stop buying stuff!ush:


----------



## Meow

londondolly said:


> Oh lordy.. I've bought more stuff! Hint hint... they're both limited editions!  I'll post photos soonest, promise..
> 
> 
> Damn I have to stop buying stuff!ush:


 
Dolly,  I love your bags ...Quick post pictures!!!


----------



## Pelinaka

Oh great, keep us in suspense londondolly! Gah!!! You know we are not very patient when it comes to picks


----------



## christie

I love your collection! Hope to see the limited editions soon!


----------



## theglamorous

Nice collection.


----------



## londondolly

Eversince I've gotten my BJ Birkin a matching little friend, my month old Cerises speedy has also been feeling kinda lonely without a matching little friend, the compact zip wallet.. so I got her as well, and here they are united as a couple!  

I adore them as a pair! I've been on a buying spree!! Someone stop me!


----------



## kymmie

I adore your Chloe and your Lulu Guinness.  Great diversity in your collection!


----------



## Pelinaka

Wonderful addition to your collection londondolly!


----------



## moulinrouge43

Wow! What a great collection.  I have a black paddington. I just recently bought the Chloe hobo in Mastic. I needed a handbag that I could be hand free I haven't used it yet so I am still debating on keeping it.


----------



## poonski

Your collection is beautiful!


----------



## latest obsession

Lovely Lovely Collection!!!

I love your LV Retro - in fact all your cherry blossom LV's are sooo beautiful. 
I love the diversity of style - from chanel to Chloe to Lulu. 

You have great taste!


----------



## londondolly

latest obsession, thanks for your sweet comments! 

Been on a buying spree of late and will have some more items to add very soon!


----------



## xoxo_jess

londondolly said:


> Eversince I've gotten my BJ Birkin a matching little friend, my month old Cerises speedy has also been feeling kinda lonely without a matching little friend, the compact zip wallet.. so I got her as well, and here they are united as a couple!
> 
> I adore them as a pair! I've been on a buying spree!! Someone stop me!





Oh wow i adore your cerise speedy! so cute! *sigh* i wish i'd bought the cerise pochette in cancun now! darnnit!ush:


----------



## londondolly

xoxo_jess said:


> Oh wow i adore your cerise speedy! so cute! *sigh* i wish i'd bought the cerise pochette in cancun now! darnnit!ush:



 I didn't buy these when it was first released too, and being on PF, seeing all these lovely ladies showing off their gorgeous cerises, I instantly regretted it BIG TIME! So I got them 2nd hand, but I    them!


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Oh my gosh!!!! I am in love with your fabulous collection!!! Everything is gorgeous, but I love your Cherry Blossoms, Red Irvine and of course of your beautiful Birkin the most!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## londondolly

Lately, I've been having tis 'thing' about buying matching items for my bags.. this is my 3rd purchase in a month! I couldn't resist cos it's simply soooo pretty!!  It's a puurrfect match for my LV Pink Cherry Blossom Satin Amarene bag! Meet my new pair of Cherry Blossom Satin shoes!


----------



## Pelinaka

Ooh pretty shoes *londondolly*! I love them - congrats!!!


----------



## ShoooSh

love each and every single entity in this thread


----------



## H_addict

Chloe said:


> love each and every single entity in this thread


Ditto!!! Dolly, the shoes are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## waaw

i love your bracher emden ,,thanx 4 sharing


----------



## [vogue]

you make a fellow singaporean residing in london feel proud!! i kinda miss sporean food.  fried kuay teow!!! and all!!!


----------



## londondolly

[vogue];1026089 said:
			
		

> you make a fellow singaporean residing in london feel proud!! i kinda miss sporean food.  fried kuay teow!!! and all!!!



Vogue, are you a Singaporean residing in London as well? Ohhh I miss nasi lemak!!


----------



## Baby Boo

hiyas... i jsut went through your whole collection. and i have to say i love love love it!!

all your bags are wonderful. love the chanel, bracher edem bag, and THE spy of course..heheh


----------



## pointie

Wow wow wow, what a great, well-rounded collection.  Love the Bracher and the LV Damier Vernis.  Londondolly, you have a great eye!


----------



## jade109

your collection is mmmmmmmmmmmmmazing!!! I loveeeeeee your cherry blossom!! Are you ever going to use them?


----------



## londondolly

Thanks _*jade109*_, I still can't bear to use them.. they're sooo pretty, and I hope to keep them in perfect condition for I know LV won't be producing these anymore!


----------



## D & G rockstar

Dolly, can i live in your closet?  

Your collection is AMAZING 

Love the bracher bag


----------



## ssm

Your purses are absolutely fabulous!!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jayne1

How often do you rotate?  Do you find you just want to carry one bag for a few weeks at a time?

If you do switch everyday, how fast can you move everything form one bag to the other?  Do you ever leave important items in a bag you were carrying the previous day?

I'm asking, because I've never seen such a huge collection of _special_ bags.  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## londondolly

*D & G rockstar*, if I have you in my closet, I won't have anymore space for more bags! 

*Jayne1*, thanks for your compliments! If you looked thru my thread, you can see that I don't really use many of my Limited Edition LVs.. I have a couple of  'frequently used bags' like my Chloe paddingtons, Fendi Spy, Balenciagas etc and currently my Cerises speedy. 

I try to carry a different bag every other day I'm heading out. This way, I get to move them more evenly! Takes me less than 1 min to move my stuff fm one bag to the other! I don't ever forget something!


----------



## laurasaur

holy moly! absolutely wonderful taste.
love your collection, so much!!!
thanks for sharing


----------



## redsunflower

i so want to live in your closet..ammazing collectoin. love your chloes.


----------



## londondolly

redsunflower said:


> i so want to live in your closet..ammazing collectoin. love your chloes.



HHmmm.. I suppose you can join *D&G Rockstar* in my closet!?!  Thanks for your compliments though!

Will be heading to Paris next month and I can't wait!!! LV, Hermes, Chanel here I come!


----------



## Jewelweed

Hi dolly

just stumbled on this thread and what an amazing collection. The sheer size of it! I know this may sound crass, but what do you do for a living?!! Better say you're some hotshot banker, or i'll just go nuts!

btw just got back from paris a week ago. loved it, but im not loving the SAs at Chanel Galeries Lafayette, if you know what i mean.


----------



## londondolly

I'm a homemaker, retired in my mid-twenties!


----------



## Jewelweed

You go girrrl! That's my dream job. Guardian of a closet full of dream bags. 

Btw, have a good time in Paris! Check out the cafe in Musee D'Homme facing Eiffel Tower, and the pork ribs, delish!


----------



## Shawnie

Love your bags!


----------



## Jayne1

One more question!  

Which are your "rainy day" bags, the ones you aren't afraid of getting a bit wet?  Which are the bags you _will_ carry, but only when you are positive there will be no rain?


----------



## londondolly

Today it rained cats and dogs in London, and I was wearing my Prada Antic Curvo.. no probs! Other 'rainy' bags I'll consider bringing out would be my Balenciagas and Matthew Williamson bags.. my balenciaga black pony has been thru' snow and back in Zurich!  

No nos when raining would prob be my Fendi Spy, LVs and Birkin!!


----------



## Jayne1

> No nos when raining would prob be my Fendi Spy, LVs and Birkin!!


Thanks for answering!  

With the price of a Birkin, it seems a shame that it can't handle a little water.


----------



## mellyjr

Your collection is beautiful.


----------



## Natasha2810

What an amazing collection, I love them all!


----------



## Sasa

Awesome collection and love everything!


----------



## enjlux

Ok Dolly I've decided I'm going to camp out outside your closet and go on a food strike. When you see me starving you are just going to have to let me into your warm, comforting closet and give me some of your bags! How does that sound?

Dolly I can't believe I didn't see this before! Beautiful collection! can't wait to see all the bags that are in your other house!!! I'll be back in December!


----------



## londondolly

*enjlux*, you totally crack me up! I really need to expand my closet now! Thanks for taking time to go thru my collection!


----------



## H_addict

Dolly, when are you going to Paris?! I am jelly!!! I want to come with!!!


----------



## londondolly

Jayne1 said:


> Thanks for answering!
> 
> With the price of a Birkin, it seems a shame that it can't handle a little water.



It probably can, but I dun wanna risk it!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Wow, a little of everything!


----------



## londondolly

Thanks!  

I got new purchases!! I've been bad yet again!


----------



## Pelinaka

londondolly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got new purchases!! I've been bad yet again!



Uhhumm, well let's see! Don't keep us hangin


----------



## Mshashmount

i just  your blue birkin..


----------



## londondolly

I'll post soon, I've just been swamped and having tis really really bad neckache! It's sooo not funny..


----------



## icechampagne

Can't wait to see what they are!!! 

*waits patiently*


----------



## macaronsandmeetings

your collection makes mine look like puddy. :s


----------



## Nola

Stunning collection! TDF!


----------



## krazylisa

Wow what a wonderful collection.  I don't belive the title should Dolly's Little Closet. That is an under statement.  They are all beautiful.


----------



## ms-whitney

absolutely gorgeous!  i love love loveeeee it! if i didn't have to starve for two months to get it i totally would. thanks for sharing!


----------



## londondolly

Thank you ladies for all your sweet comments!  

I know I haven't been sharing much of late, and some of my purchases are overdue..but I've not been well  

Soon, I promise!

Love ya all!


----------



## newbee

i like that you have a mixture of various brands.


----------



## binky

Nice collection! Love the Paddingtons, the LV Groom accessories and the Birkin!


----------



## Jayne1

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## imgg

Your collection is TDF!!!
I hope you're okay!  Please get better soon!


----------



## 5stone

HOLY COW londondolly, DROOL. 

I think I'm only capable of one short sentence for a whole lot of you bag lovers.


----------



## cat_inluv

Loves it!


----------



## beastofthefields

*Wow - the Red Paddington you have is enough to make me cry.  You can't get that color now for love or money.  It is sooooooooooooooooo gorgeous.  It is so red.  It is soooooooooooooooooooooo sexy.  It's almost edible!!!*

*You have a gorgeous range of bags.  You lucky gal.*:greengrin:


----------



## beastofthefields

Hey LondonDolly.

I just saw your LV Grooms collection.  Did you buy all of them in one go?
You are such a lucky lucky lady.  

I am actually going out in the morning to purchase the LV Speedy 30 (well, I can't decide between the 25 or the 30 - which ever one the Olsen twin carries with her - do you happen to know??)  anyway, as a little treat I was going to get either the yellow striped groom or the orange striped groom, but now I see your pics - def. got to be the yellow stripe.  Thanks!!!!!  

You have the MOST AMAZING collection I have seen yet.  What do you do career wise????


----------



## londondolly

beastofthefields said:


> Hey LondonDolly.
> 
> I just saw your LV Grooms collection.  Did you buy all of them in one go?
> You are such a lucky lucky lady.
> 
> I am actually going out in the morning to purchase the LV Speedy 30 (well, I can't decide between the 25 or the 30 - which ever one the Olsen twin carries with her - do you happen to know??)  anyway, as a little treat I was going to get either the yellow striped groom or the orange striped groom, but now I see your pics - def. got to be the yellow stripe.  Thanks!!!!!
> 
> You have the MOST AMAZING collection I have seen yet.  What do you do career wise????



Thanks for your compliments! No, I bought the Grooms on separate occasions. I love collection LEs so the Groom collection is no exception.


----------



## londondolly

Was in Paris over the wkend, and scored this! Soooo cute!  

I've also got some goodies from Hermes!  Pictures coming up soon!


----------



## fetishbaby

that's just the cutest! I wanna get one too!ush:


----------



## edsbgrl

Dolly - your latest purchases are TDF  ........and I love the snowglobe.


----------



## luluzinhalara

i don't think i ever saw someone with so many bags, but more important, with such a fine taste in bags, 'cause there all soooo amazing...
Justa  few questions:
Do you know exactly how many bags you have??
How old are you exactly???
And, where do you get the money to buy all those bags??


----------



## londondolly

luluzinhalara said:


> i don't think i ever saw someone with so many bags, but more important, with such a fine taste in bags, 'cause there all soooo amazing...
> Justa few questions:
> Do you know exactly how many bags you have??
> How old are you exactly???
> And, where do you get the money to buy all those bags??


 
Thanks for your compliments! I am blessed to be able to buy sooo many bags, I know!! Exactly how many bags I have, probably around 60 now.. 

I've just turned 30, and I run my own biz so I buy most of my bags myself, except on occasions when DH decides to spoil me and buys them for me instead!


----------



## marclover

wow londondolly, your collection is TDF!!  I love each and every piece.  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## John 5

Nice collection *Londondolly*!!!!


----------



## gucci fan

Awesome paddy's.  I now officially want one


----------



## minami

fab collection!!! love the SPY!


----------



## Jen Loves LV

Wow, it's all so gorgeous! Pretty sure you're gonna need a bigger Dolly's closet!


----------



## karo

You have great Chloe's and I just adore your Prada Cervo, it's so beautiful.


----------



## knn

Oohhh, I love your Bracher Emden bag.  

We have similar anya hindmarch bag.


----------



## karo

I also love your Balenciagas and first of all your gorgeous Birkin.


----------



## chloehandbags

Great, extensive collection! 

Love the Antic Curvo, the Spys (BTW, why isn't it 'Spies'?  It's like the Paddy, why do we pluralise them 'Paddys', rather than 'Paddies'? :blink: Anyway, I digress! ) and of course the Chloes!


----------



## fuyumi

The colors, stunning!


----------



## londondolly

Thank U ladies, U are all soo kind!


----------



## ch3rryb3rry

wowowo 
in love!


----------



## dervilfal

What an amazing collection!!  I love the Chanel limited addition!


----------



## ILOVEPURSES

Great collection! I love the variety


----------



## eliza

WOW what a collection! I would like to sleep in a big pile of your purses, lol!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

Wow. You are a true bag collector. What a wonderful collection!


----------



## theglamorous

Great collection.


----------



## handbag addict

Amazing collection!! I love all your paddys, the Birkin and most of all the modern chain Chanel  that i missed and i will never ever find one ... Congrats!!!!


----------



## londondolly

Hi ladies, thank you all for your kind words. I know I haven't been sharing any of my purchases recently... that's cos I'm pregnant!! Thus, I've been resting alot as I'm suffering from pretty bad nausea.

I bought a whole load of Juicy charms to accessorise my bags, will attempt to take a pic of the lot soon to show ya all! 

In the meantime, kisses to all u baglovers out there!


----------



## apa629

wow! amazing collection!
im green with envy..


----------



## LoliPoP

love ur collection


----------



## butterfliie

londondolly said:


> Hi ladies, thank you all for your kind words. I know I haven't been sharing any of my purchases recently... that's cos I'm pregnant!! Thus, I've been resting alot as I'm suffering from pretty bad nausea.
> 
> I bought a whole load of Juicy charms to accessorise my bags, will attempt to take a pic of the lot soon to show ya all!
> 
> In the meantime, kisses to all u baglovers out there!



  I feel like a mere mortal in the presence of your collection...loveLoveLOVE every single one of your beautiful, fabulous, magnificent, EXQUISITE treasures. 

I never knew that such wonders exisited...CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR PREGNANCY!!!   Keep in good health.  May your new baby bring even MORE joy and blessings to your life!!  And hopefully the DH will *reward* your labour of love generously   God Bless!!!


----------



## ValleyO

Love the hologram Spy and the Prada antic!


----------



## crazy4purse

WOW!  I absolutely adore your collection!  I am totally drooling over your Chloe babies~   

Thanks for sharing and great pictures!!


----------



## maryg1

Your collection is amazing! And congratulation for your pregnancy, hope you get better soon!


----------



## Marie83

congratulations on your pregnancy! 
i just went through your collection and my goodness you have a beautiful collection! thanks so much for sharing


----------



## BeckyL

Love all your Paddingtons!


----------



## ttkh81

Wow! You really do have an amazing collection. I love that LV matte leather evening bag. So pretty and sophisticated. Needless to say, you have a very enviable collection.


----------



## sakara54

OMG! Love all of your collections!


----------



## blew415

Awesome collection


----------



## londondolly

A new addition, actually not that new since this was bought in Nov 06 in Paris. I've been really lazy! Sorry!!!


----------



## londondolly

Here's a few of my Juicy charms. I use them on my bags, my favourite being the cherries which is on my burgundy Balenciaga twiggy right now!


----------



## H_addict

SO NICE!!! Did you have a blast in Paris? I bet you did!!! Any more trips coming up any time soon?


----------



## Lisasbags

Love your prada!
Nice collection


----------



## TarasBags

lovely collection!


----------



## londondolly

Yup I def did! No more trips for me for the time being, maybe after the baby is born! Now it's shopping for my baby gir's stuff most of the time!


----------



## Bride_Woman

wonderful collection.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Wow! Beautiful collection! I especially love the Hermes!


----------



## redcoral

very nice!! love your spy!!!


----------



## CaptainSpongeBob

Beautiful collection!


----------



## londondolly

Thanks ladies! I'll be posting more items tis coming week.. watch out for them!


----------



## lv_shopaholic

i love your collection. thanks for sharing.


----------



## londondolly

My new trusty little LV Vernis Agenda, with Hello Kitty refills!


----------



## londondolly

Been hunting around for these LV pumps for quite some time, London has it, but not in my size, Paris has it but not in the color I want.. but my dear fren finally found these babies for me in HK!  

They're still spanking new, they're quite tight for me now as my feet expanded by 1 size up eversince I got preggers.. keeping my fingers crossed the swelling will ease after I pop, else I will have to sell these babies!!


----------



## Funkadelic

londondolly said:


> My new trusty little LV Vernis Agenda, with Hello Kitty refills!



What a beautiful, beautiful, beautiful colour!!!
So gorgeous! And absolutely adore your amazing collection. Speechless.


----------



## sheanabelle

truly awesome collection.


----------



## londondolly

Thank U Ladies!  

Still have a few items to post up! Coming soon!


----------



## OG_Baby

Lovely!!!!


----------



## icechampagne

I love the new things..can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Your bag collection is so beautiful, I'm jealous!


----------



## Lainey

londondolly said:


> My new trusty little LV Vernis Agenda, with Hello Kitty refills!


 
^^ cute idea!  Love it!  Great collection!


----------



## digby723

I just went thru all of these pages and your collection in AMAZING! You have such a well rounded collection! Congrats on your baby girl! She will love to borrow these one day


----------



## lindalou

Gorgeous collection! You've got a little bit of everything!


----------



## teenagemillionaire

great dior rasta bag!


----------



## efrias1394

You bags are TDF. Thanks for sharing it all. And, congrats on your baby girl, she's one blessed child.


----------



## londondolly

digby723 said:


> I just went thru all of these pages and your collection in AMAZING! You have such a well rounded collection! Congrats on your baby girl! She will love to borrow these one day



Thank U for all your sweet comments, ladies! My little girl borrowing my bags.. hhhmmmm.... I'll think about it!


----------



## buffinator

love love love  the fendi spy


----------



## iwtc

lol, i'd be sooo happy if I had a collection like yours!!


----------



## buffinator

congrats on the baby is she going to have a great purse collection too?


----------



## londondolly

Got this LV Scarf recently. Belongs to the 2007 Valentines' collection.. I have no use for scarves.. just thought tis was really pretty!


----------



## londondolly

My one and only LV Tambour watch, got this little black beauty when she was first released back in 2002!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

i want your conte de fees so badly!


----------



## chrho

It is such a beautiful collection!!! I love all your Chloes!!! They are absolutely stunning!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## lenabean

beautiful collection, I love your chloes!


----------



## LVobsessed415

really like your white and tan chloes.


----------



## londondolly

Thank U Ladies! Seems like there are many Chloe fans out there!  

Bought a new bag yest! Pics coming up later today! I'm in LOVE!


----------



## londondolly

Meet my Prada Gauffre! Been eyeing this bag for ages!! I love it in matt black!  

In    !


----------



## AKAellewoods

londondolly said:


> Remember I mentioned my parents are in town? Well here are some of my babies back wif me!
> 
> My darling Pink Cherry Blossom Retro! It's brand new! Can you believe I kept it in my wardrobe all this time!?!? I can't bear to use it, cos it's so pretty.. Maybe now's the time to use it?


 

BEAUTIFUL! I have the matching pouchette in my collection, and I wish I would have been as patient as you...unfortunately I wore it with dark jeans when I bought it five years ago, and it rubbed off onto the pink! I don't know if there is even a way to have it cleaned.  Enjoy yours, and keep being careful!!! I just love the pink Louis bags, I wish they still made the pink patent leather!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Your collection is beautiful and so elegant. I love the new prade, congrats!


----------



## rosieroseanna

Such lovely bags!


----------



## londondolly

fashion_guru86 said:


> Your collection is beautiful and so elegant. I love the new prade, congrats!



The Prada is fab!! I can't get enough of it!


----------



## londondolly

More goodies! These cuties from Lulu Guinness are sold exclusively only in Japan! Got a great friend who bought these for me recently.

They make the cutest little makeup pouches!

Anyone heading to Japan, remember to check them out! They're available at leading department stores like Isetan !


----------



## pursecollector

Dolly,

Will you ever part with any of your purses? If so...you must let us know. I want some of those!
What does DH do that he can afford all this madness? I wish I had a quarter of these bags....I dont see you have a miu miu one from the pics...


----------



## Lainey

great collection! Love your black Chanel 2.55 reissue!


----------



## AudreyII

What a great collection, love the new Gauffre


----------



## H_addict

Fabulous new goodies, Dolly!


----------



## Shopalicious

Lovely Collections ^^


----------



## Cherry44

So many nice bags!


----------



## londondolly

Me part with my babies? Unlikely!  Maybe I can leave them for my little girl, she's due in 3 wks! 



pursecollector said:


> Dolly,
> 
> Will you ever part with any of your purses? If so...you must let us know. I want some of those!
> What does DH do that he can afford all this madness? I wish I had a quarter of these bags....I dont see you have a miu miu one from the pics...


----------



## theglamorous

Great Collection.


----------



## Joydaly

great collection


----------



## venetiakim

Great collection!


----------



## svetty

Wooow , What a fabulous collection!!! I love your taste - you have the best of the best)


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> I managed to 'dig out' photos of my LV collection in Sgp from my ol'desktop PC! Here it is.. enjoy!
> 
> My Cherry Blossom collection when it was first launched
> U can see I kinda went mad and bought almost everything!
> 
> Many of them are still unused. I intend to collect them in their brand new collection.
> 
> One more.. my Multicolor Black Mirror


Everything is so beautiful!!!
I love this collection. It is too beautiful to sit in the closet. You should use a least on a special occasion.


----------



## londondolly

Ladies, I'm back! Here's my little princess at 1 week old!


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> This is the only bag I have from the Graffiti series, the Alma GM.
> 
> Sorry the pics are abit small!
> 
> It's never been used but I'll use this bag on it's 10th yr anniversary!


 It just keeps getting more and more amazing...


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> Ok, as promised.. here's my newest darling, Hermes 35cm Blue Jean Togo Birkin.. enjoy her!
> 
> She's a gift from my DH to me tis birthday!



Hermes bags are so beautiful and what an amzing color. I go into there store and I am always afraid to breathe let alone touch anything...you lucky gal


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> Ok, I took better pics of my Bracher Emden bag, enjoy!



I have never seen one of these..you have an amazing variety....as well as amazing taste!


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> You crack me up, Chag! For a moment, I was wondering 'What monkies'??! I see now you meant my Paul Frank neckstrap!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, though I'm not really young..unless the big 3-0 still counts!!
> 
> Some holiday pics to share:
> 1) Cerises speedy with me in Bath, UK
> 2) Fendi Hologram Spy with me in Yufuin, Japan



Great colection and you seem to love to travel. An insoiration to us all.


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> I met DH for lunch today, and subsequently trotted down to my local LV for some eye-candy. Didn't expect to buy anything, then I laid eyes on the Groom collection and it was  at first sight!
> 
> My favourite is the wallet, a perfect match for my birkin!  Isn't it cute?



all so cute...


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> Just posted this on the Chanel thread..
> 
> Last week, I walked into Chanel after lunch, and saw the most gorgeous 2.55 in calf leather. It was very different from the regular 2.55, which has a more formal look to it. This beauty was more casual, yet gorgeous. The SA was very nice and showed me all 3 colors available, black, white and dark brown.
> 
> I couldn't decide on the colors, as they were all equally gorgeous. I was very taken with the white one, but knowing that it will 'dirty' easily, I passed on that and concentrated on the black and dark brown instead. As I've just bought new stuff from LV, I told myself that I shouldn't be buying anything till at least next month, so I left with a heavy heart, not knowing if I'll see that beautiful bag again..
> 
> Well, fast-forward to this week. New week, New MONTH!!
> 
> I got down to Chanel today, and the rest is sweet sweet history!
> 
> Meet my newest baby...



an amazing addition to your collection...


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> Eversince I've gotten my BJ Birkin a matching little friend, my month old Cerises speedy has also been feeling kinda lonely without a matching little friend, the compact zip wallet.. so I got her as well, and here they are united as a couple!
> 
> I adore them as a pair! I've been on a buying spree!! Someone stop me!



ooohh too adorable...


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> Lately, I've been having tis 'thing' about buying matching items for my bags.. this is my 3rd purchase in a month! I couldn't resist cos it's simply soooo pretty!!  It's a puurrfect match for my LV Pink Cherry Blossom Satin Amarene bag! Meet my new pair of Cherry Blossom Satin shoes!



OMG sooo adorable. I lve having bags and matchig shoes...I'm just always afraid to wear the shoes. these are so cute they need to be seen. Maybe on one of your shopping trips.


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> *D & G rockstar*, if I have you in my closet, I won't have anymore space for more bags!
> 
> *Jayne1*, thanks for your compliments! If you looked thru my thread, you can see that I don't really use many of my Limited Edition LVs.. I have a couple of  'frequently used bags' like my Chloe paddingtons, Fendi Spy, Balenciagas etc and currently my Cerises speedy.
> 
> I try to carry a different bag every other day I'm heading out. This way, I get to move them more evenly! Takes me less than 1 min to move my stuff fm one bag to the other! I don't ever forget something!



thats amazing...I am always leaving something behind in a bag when I switch...


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> Was in Paris over the wkend, and scored this! Soooo cute!
> 
> I've also got some goodies from Hermes!  Pictures coming up soon!



so cute...
you must have so many little trickets from all of your purchases.


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> A new addition, actually not that new since this was bought in Nov 06 in Paris. I've been really lazy! Sorry!!!



so envious...I love the LV denim stuff and haven't made a purchase yet. pardon my typing in my posts your collection has gotten me so excited.


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> Been hunting around for these LV pumps for quite some time, London has it, but not in my size, Paris has it but not in the color I want.. but my dear fren finally found these babies for me in HK!
> 
> They're still spanking new, they're quite tight for me now as my feet expanded by 1 size up eversince I got preggers.. keeping my fingers crossed the swelling will ease after I pop, else I will have to sell these babies!!



I love these...
you have such great taste


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> More goodies! These cuties from Lulu Guinness are sold exclusively only in Japan! Got a great friend who bought these for me recently.
> 
> They make the cutest little makeup pouches!
> 
> Anyone heading to Japan, remember to check them out! They're available at leading department stores like Isetan !


Your Lulu's are so adorable. I love the storefront bags too. I am going to have to keep an eye out for these cuties.


----------



## cascratchfever

Your little girl is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## swthrt61601

wow one of the best collections i've seen. love the chloes and the fendi spy.


----------



## londondolly

cascratchfever said:


> Your little girl is beautiful!  Congrats!



Thanks!  I'm having much fun with her now. 

I've got a new purchase! Will take pics soon!


----------



## handbag*girl

londondolly said:


> Ok, after having enjoyed ogling at all the fab bags out there in this forum, I think it's only fair enough that I contribue and share with you gals my collection as well..
> 
> Here's my Chloes'... the paddingtons are all regular size (craie, red, bleu nuit, tan) together with a large tan paddy. They are all from the first/second season, as I think the paddys back then were really gorgeous. These days the colors are quite weird and the bag seems to have lost its 'weight', and at times even seem quite stiff..
> 
> The Edith in whiskey is the newest baby of the lot, bought when it was first released earlier this year..



i need to check out one of these paddingtons in person.


----------



## londondolly

handbag*girl: Thanks for all your lovely comments! U really took time to go thru my collection!


----------



## Carrotcake

Hello, very nice purses! I just went through all of your collection.Amazing! btw, you have such a cute baby girl! Congratulations!


----------



## spoiledwify

londondolly said:


> I'm a homemaker, retired in my mid-twenties!


 
dollly

wow!!!!!, your collection is ...very green of envious.. you mention that you are homemaker?? i bet your husband made a tons of tons of money that he is able to let you spend $$$$$ on bags.

lucky lucky woman!! so how do you use all your bag when you don't go work??  congrats on you baby, very cute

your are very lucky


----------



## scarcici

Stunning collection


----------



## feifei87

WOW!  I want almost all of your bags-so jealous!


----------



## londondolly

spoiledwify said:


> dollly
> 
> wow!!!!!, your collection is ...very green of envious.. you mention that you are homemaker?? i bet your husband made a tons of tons of money that he is able to let you spend $$$$$ on bags.
> 
> lucky lucky woman!! so how do you use all your bag when you don't go work??  congrats on you baby, very cute
> 
> your are very lucky



 I try to rotate them as much as possible, though I have to say some do get neglected


----------



## rosieroseanna

lovely


----------



## [vogue]

hey londondolly, now i'm back in singapore..but am terribly missing london... loving all your fantastic bags!


----------



## margaritaxmix

I love EVERY piece in your collection! The LVs are TDF and the Paddington collection is stunning...

Don't get me started on that Spy...


----------



## prettyfit

hey, congrats on the baby girl. She looks so adorable and beautiful.  

And of course, the collection left me  so much.


----------



## londondolly

prettyfit said:


> hey, congrats on the baby girl. She looks so adorable and beautiful.
> 
> And of course, the collection left me  so much.



Thanks! My little princess is 6 wks now!


----------



## handbag*girl

She is adorable...


----------



## chicbabacool

You have an amazing collection! I am drooling over your Chloes!


----------



## Lynpink

Great collection!  I love your white luella bag!


----------



## Queen Mahra

Luv That Spy!!!!!!


----------



## Queen Mahra

You know what?
I posted the last comment for seeing the first page only.

FORGET IT!!!!

I love the whole collection!!!!!!!!!! I love your taste as well!!!!!!
Wear all in good health!!


----------



## londondolly

Thanks! I'm heading back to London real soon and I can't wait to start shopping again!  




Queen Mahra said:


> You know what?
> I posted the last comment for seeing the first page only.
> 
> FORGET IT!!!!
> 
> I love the whole collection!!!!!!!!!! I love your taste as well!!!!!!
> Wear all in good health!!


----------



## lunatwinkle

matthew williamson bags are gorgeous!!! thx for sharing!


----------



## londondolly

A long overdue photo of my Hermes Evelyn purchased from the mothership store in Paris!


----------



## londondolly

A present for myself: A Chanel black lambskin clutch.


----------



## greenleaflettuc

OMG!  They're all so elegant!


----------



## londondolly

Thanks ya all for dropping by!


----------



## 4Kings

What an amazing and absolutely fantastic collection you have! 
Truly drool worthy!  I have the Hermes Evelyn in black. They didn't have the mandarin color when I was there, just the red. I love your color much better. I wish I knew how to post my collection. (waiting for my son to teach me...)
Your daughter is beautiful! Here's wishing you and your husband much love and happiness with her! 
My DH only gives me boys...hence my moniker.
Can't wait to see what you purchase next. Keep on shopping and sharing...


----------



## londondolly

Thanks for your kind words on my little girl, and my collection! I adore Chanel now so am hoping to add more bags to my collection! 




4Kings said:


> What an amazing and absolutely fantastic collection you have!
> Truly drool worthy!  I have the Hermes Evelyn in black. They didn't have the mandarin color when I was there, just the red. I love your color much better. I wish I knew how to post my collection. (waiting for my son to teach me...)
> Your daughter is beautiful! Here's wishing you and your husband much love and happiness with her!
> My DH only gives me boys...hence my moniker.
> Can't wait to see what you purchase next. Keep on shopping and sharing...


----------



## twilight_sky

I love your Hermes Evelyn.  I wanted one so badly.  It is absoulutly gorgeous.


----------



## londondolly

Thanks! My Evelyn is definetly under-utilised!!! I should give it more attention!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

Amazing collection!


----------



## londondolly

I've been shopping! I'm a ballet pumps gal and that's exactly what I've been buying! 1st up, my fushia pink ones from Tods.


----------



## londondolly

These pretty patent black/white ones are from Prada, abit of a splurge but I  them!


----------



## londondolly

Saving the best for last, my new  Choos!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## chrho

Those are really cute shoes!!!


----------



## londondolly

Thanks! I did more shopping and I'm hoping to add pics real soon!


----------



## SweetPurple

I love your collection ... you have great taste!


----------



## valerieteo

hey! i hail from singapore too but currently residing in melbourne! i must say i totally looovveeee your bag collection.. totally understand your diversity because thats pretty much what sg is like! p.s i lurrrrveeee ur spy...


----------



## Rain12

Nice collection.


----------



## brownie20

beautiful bags, accessories, and baby!   congrats!


----------



## londondolly

Thanks! To date, my spy's still one of my top favourite bags!



valerieteo said:


> hey! i hail from singapore too but currently residing in melbourne! i must say i totally looovveeee your bag collection.. totally understand your diversity because thats pretty much what sg is like! p.s i lurrrrveeee ur spy...


----------



## JuicyBag

WOW !! You're collection is amazing. I love your LV Multicolor Speedys and your Chloe Bags are a dream.


----------



## londondolly

I def should use my Chloes more!!! They all need some fresh air after being in my wardrobe for the longest time! :okay:



JuicyBag said:


> WOW !! You're collection is amazing. I love your LV Multicolor Speedys and your Chloe Bags are a dream.


----------



## Queenie

I love these!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## londondolly

I'm back! Added a new Balenciaga to my collection! Meet my new black twiggy!


----------



## flower71

i'm having such fun just drooling over your bag collection!!i can't imagine someone so young having sooo many beautiful bags, quelle classe!
well done, do u have a bag you actually wear often?thanks for sharing


londondolly said:


> I'm back! Added a new Balenciaga to my collection! Meet my new black twiggy!


----------



## londondolly

Thanks for your compliments! I don't have a particular favourite, more likely a couple of favourites like my Fendi Spy, Prada Gauffre, Prada Curvo Antik, Balenciaga Twiggy and my current favourite label, Chanel! :true:


----------



## londondolly

Every lady needs a Hermes Kelly someday..Here's mine today! 

Kelly 32cm Swift in Rose Dragee!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow this thread has been great, more and more lovely things added!!! Your kelly is wonderful!! Enjoy all of your bags in great health!!x


----------



## south-of-france

londondolly said:


> A present for myself: A Chanel black lambskin clutch.



This is so pretty!!  Congrats on your lovely collection!!


----------



## londondolly

More goodies coming up! My Kelly Caleche vintage-style 70x70 scarf, modelled by my little gal!


----------



## valerieteo

so cute! love your hermes scarf and your daughter is adorable!


----------



## cammy1

I cannot believe that I missed such a great post, you have such a great collection of everything that I love and your daughter is adorable!


----------



## Joke

Your girl is such a cutie!
You have a wonderfull collection, I especially like the LV Red Irvine.


----------



## lovemiumiu

Great collection!


----------



## peach6

love your chloes!


----------



## toomuchfun

Wow!  What a gorgeous collection!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## babyshingo

OMG, lovely collection


----------



## londondolly

I scored twice this week with Hermes! Santa  Me!

**30cm Noisette Birkin in Vache Ligee with Gold Hardware**


----------



## The tall one

you have a beautiful little girl


----------



## xoxo_jess

Oh wow !  I just went through your entire collection! love it all! esp. the LVs!

Congrats on the new bag!!! it is especially tdf! I think its a Birkin I'd like to own on day! its a great choice! love the material and look of the bag !! its a great color and style too!

and your daughter is so cute!!


----------



## aa12

your collection is AMAZING.
Congrats on the Birkin it is TDF, use it well!! I love your Kelly scarf and your daughter is adorable!


----------



## prettyfit

your baby is too cute! Love the new hermesses!


----------



## londondolly

Thanks to all the lovely ladies for your kind comments on my collection and also my little girl! I've been on a shopping spree and I can't stop! Think it's the Christmas shopping bug!

My new Hermes Collier de Chien in their signature color!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

great paddingtons!


----------



## euniqueD

londondolly said:


> My latest buy, the Prada shoulder antic curvo..
> 
> More photos to come!!


 
I love the Prada- great buy! I'm so in love with the prada cervo antic satchel though, I melt everytime I see it


----------



## Krystle

{speechless}  Wow...that is all, just Wow!


----------



## londondolly

My new pink Hermes twilly, modelled by my little girl, now 6mths 2wks old!


----------



## aeonat

Very cute gal!!  I am sure she will be happy when she grow up have some many handbags for her to choose from!!

BTW, do you usually buy your handbags directly from store?  You must be VIP in their store, so they will inform you when  new style come out!!

Wonderful collections of hangbags/accessories/shoes!!!

Love it!!


----------



## jessi5786

Little?!  This was never a little collection!  

You have an awesome collection!


----------



## coolface

Wow, great collection! Love it!


----------



## pro_shopper

Wow your Birkins and Kelly! What a sweet husband! I love all your bags!


----------



## londondolly

Awww, thanks for your comments! 

Yes, I do buy 90% of my bags direct from stores, in London, Paris, Singapore & NY. Wherever the bags are, I'll be there! 



aeonat said:


> Very cute gal!!  I am sure she will be happy when she grow up have some many handbags for her to choose from!!
> 
> BTW, do you usually buy your handbags directly from store?  You must be VIP in their store, so they will inform you when  new style come out!!
> 
> Wonderful collections of hangbags/accessories/shoes!!!
> 
> Love it!!


----------



## Bagnista

londondolly said:


> This gorgeous thing is from Bracher Emden (www.bracheremden.com) , a present from my DH, who had tis specially made for me in Dec last year. It as an anniversary gift!
> 
> They make truly gorgeous bags! All bag addicts should have at least 1 in their closet!


 
U R SOOOOOOOOO RIGHT....... I SEE UR 1 AND RAISE YOU 2!


----------



## londondolly

Your No.2 looks very similar to mine! LOVELY!!



Bagnista said:


> U R SOOOOOOOOO RIGHT....... I SEE UR 1 AND RAISE YOU 2!


----------



## MIB

Thank you Dolly for sharing, you have a very elegant collection. I love your latest birkin, absolutely amazing!!! Your daugther is too cute for words. Joy and happiness to you and your family


----------



## miss gucci

u have such a great collection..love every piece of them,...


----------



## accio sacculus

Dolly!  I am absolutely green with envy over your GORGEOUS Chloes!!!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the white Paddington!  You have such a gorgeous collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Taupy

Scandalous!!!! Wooooow...I like your Matthew W. bags  And the L. Guiness bags are quite funny...eyecatcher...very nice


----------



## Samia

Love your Fendi spy!


----------



## MsAmie

Very nice collection@


----------



## londondolly

It's been such a long time since I updated! Thank you ladies who spent time going thru my collection. I've got new stuff and will post soon! :okay:


----------



## LuvKitty

Nice collection! love the cherry blossoms


----------



## yangyang

I am so jealous of your LV collection...Vernis AND Multicolor!! *faints*
Nice collection~


----------



## candy2100

oh, boynew pictures???  Can't wait!! 

Will your little princess be modeling anything??

Great collection.  I  it!!


----------



## pursechazer

Londondolly your collection is suberb, especially the spy bag and the kelly!!! And your baby girl is the cutest!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## londondolly

Pursechazer, thanks for your comments! I can't believe it but she's turning 1 in a week's time!!


----------



## bebedawl

Great collection and beautiful daughter!!


----------



## londondolly

As promised, some new additions to my collection. 

1) Hermes Twillies

2) My Hermes 'twins' - Kelly Caleche 70x70 Scarf

3)  Hermes Mexican Belles Scarf & Passage de Paris Scarf


----------



## londondolly

My Chanel Dark Silver Re-issue... it!!


----------



## londondolly

My LV twins! Silver & Gold Coin Purse!


----------



## londondolly

My new Balenciaga Magenta Brief.. with my little gal in it!


----------



## MsAmie

Lovely collection!


----------



## londondolly

Thanks, more to come in a few days!


----------



## HelloKitty08

*bumping* this thread.  Your daughter is the most adorable baby I have ever seen!!!!!  waiting for your new goodies....


----------



## aquablueness

i love your new additions


----------



## mikatee

londondolly said:


> My Chanel Dark Silver Re-issue... it!!


 
^ I love it too ! Congrats.


----------



## sweet_pees

that edith whiskey is stunning!


----------



## londondolly

HelloKitty08, thanks for your sweet comments on my little girl! Here's a recent pic of her! No bags in the background thou!


----------



## londondolly

sweet-pees, I love my Edith too but it doesn't get used as often as I would like to!!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Love your cerises family!! Your bags are TDF!!


----------



## Unlimited Pink

Your daughter is so sweet! I'm so jealous of your clothes.


----------



## londondolly

New pics coming up! Been on a buying frenzy of late! Lotsa Bbags!!


----------



## londondolly

My latest loves from Balenciaga..

Mastic Part-Time with GGH 

Electric Blue Part-Time with GSH 

Totally in love with them now!


----------



## LVuittonLover

londondolly said:


> My latest loves from Balenciaga..
> 
> Mastic Part-Time with GGH
> 
> Electric Blue Part-Time with GSH
> 
> Totally in love with them now!


*I lvoe the Electic Blue one. *


----------



## PushPa

Bagasms said:


> I am drooling over your hologram spy!!!



so am i


----------



## londondolly

Modelling pics!

With my little girl & Bal's Mastic in the Blue Mountains, Sydney!


----------



## londondolly

With my little girl and Bal's Electric Blue in Macau tis time...


----------



## Spo0oky

Great collection  Love all your LV's


----------



## londondolly

Thanks! I've been neglecting my LVs of late.. distracted by many other 'beauties'


----------



## londondolly

My 1st Bottega Veneta in my collection.. 

Med Veneta in Camel  She's buttery soft!


----------



## teethdoctor

Wow! Nice! Congrats! keep 'em comin'!


----------



## fufu

very pretty, congrats


----------



## kvwel

Beautiful bags.  Love many in your collection.


----------



## artsydoll

they're beautiful


----------



## londondolly

My Hermes Bolduc Twilly collection, modelled by DD!


----------



## HelloKitty08

Just "read" you on PBC's thread, so am here to check out your thread again!  Your daughter is just cute cute cute, she has such beautiful features, mummy and daddy must be serious lookers!!  You should post her action shots in the Hermes in action thread if you haven't already!


----------



## M_Butterfly

This is a great collection!!!


----------



## londondolly

Hellokitty: Thanks for your sweet compliments! Yes I have them posted under the Hermes & Kids thread!


----------



## mrssparkles

Bump!  We need to see your new bag in here.


----------



## Jeneen

You have a beautiful collection and an adorable little girl! You are so lucky you get to travel around the world and take her with you. My favorite pieces of yours are the Hermes cuff, the ivory Paddy, the Prada jackets, and the LV Grooms! I cannot believe how much cherry blossom stuff you have! Crazy!  I also love the scarf with the pom-poms at the end.


----------



## kuwaiiblue

Ithat ur not afraid of colur!


----------



## pursecrzy

Beautiful collection! Lots of variety.

My favourite is your Rose Dragee Kelly.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

wow....love them


----------



## londondolly

Mrs Sparkles: Thanks for bumping my thread! I know I haven't been updating regularly.

Here's my newest of new Hermes 30cm Black Togo Birkin with PHW! As I've shared with the H ladies, this is my 'holy grail'.. for now.


----------



## londondolly

Jeneen: Thanks for dropping in and your kind words on DD. I love all my Prada jackets too, they have served me very well over the past few years all over the world! And yes, I did go slightly overboard when LV released the Cherry Blossom series! :shame:

Kuwaiiblue: Ya, I love to have bags in all different shades!

Pursecrzy: Thanks! The Rose Dragee Kelly is one of my beloved bags. She's very special to me!


----------



## Munchkin0925

Love your collections! Very beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## popcorn_blossom

you're collection is so beautiful, but not nearly as beautiful as your little girl!


----------



## Tasi

I love your Edith and Bals!


----------



## londondolly

Munchkin0925: Thanks for dropping by!

popcorn_blossom: DD stole the limelight from my bags yet again!

Tasi: I  them too!


----------



## londondolly

Here's my LV Graffiti Ballerina Flats in Orange! Love these, though they are not as comfy as I would like them to be!


----------



## leboudoir

i like that evening bag in LV  its very timeless in my opinion


----------



## hilaryroxmasox

londondolly said:


> My Hermes Bolduc Twilly collection, modelled by DD!



OK your daughter is ADORABLE! She's worth noting more than the bags Can I babysit her sometime?


----------



## londondolly

hilaryroxmasox:  Sure! Gimme your number and I promise to give you a call should I be in Vancouver!


----------



## lilcorinthian

What a beautiful collection- and what a beautiful DD!  She's such a cutie!

Love your new Birkin! Congratulations on finding your HG!


----------



## londondolly

licorinthian: Thanks for your compliments on DD, and yes, I am thrilled to have finally gotten my Hermes HG!!


----------



## kathy_ly

Gosh! I'm so amazed by your collection! They are all so pretty! Includg your little one.


----------



## More bags

*londondolly*, you have an amazing collection.  Congratulations on your latest Birkin addition - your daughter is so cute modeling it in your avatar.  Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## bagachondriac

So much eye candy!!!!  I'm speechless!


----------



## londondolly

kathy: Thanks! Bags are truly my addiction!:ban:

morebags: I'm hoping to add more stuff very soon!

bagachondriac: My collection is modest compared to many others on TPF!


----------



## juicyagogo

Hi there *Londondolly*!!!  I didn't realise you had a bag collection showcase!  Fabulous taste!!!!!!!!  But more importantly, I'm here to gawk at your cute-as-a-button DD!!  She's such a darling!! =))  Looking forward to more of your reveals (and more pics of your DD)!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## londondolly

Juicyagogo: Thanks for popping by! Seems like DD has a fan in you..


----------



## londondolly

Some of my past purchases that hasn't been added to my Closet.. 

This was purchased from Chanel in Tokyo's Takashimaya Times Square, SA told me it's a limited edition but I've no idea what's it called!


----------



## londondolly

I remembered falling totally in  with this when I first saw it in pictures. Had to order it all the way from Chanel in Hawaii! 

Chanel Metallic Red 2.55 Reissue!


----------



## londondolly

My latest Loubies, Nude with Nude Tips Very Prives! Direct from CL in Paris!


----------



## firefly4423

Love the collection. Very nice.


----------



## juicyagogo

Lovely new buys!!!!!!


----------



## londondolly

My LV Inclusion Bangles in both clear and black.


----------



## londondolly

Adding another Balenciaga Part-Time to the family..

Balenciaga Framboise Part-Time with GSH!


----------



## amusic20

What a beautiful new part-time!  That's my favorite color btw


----------



## bagladyseattle

What a fabulous collection!


----------



## briar rose

Your collection is stunning. 
I just love the pink balenciaga!


----------



## londondolly

amusic20, bagladyseattle, briar rose: Big thanks to you ladies for your kind comments!


----------



## legofish

Beautiful collection


----------



## Purseonable

Amazing collection! I just went through your whole thread and loved every item (especially the modelling pics with your DD)! Can't wait to see more recent updates!


----------



## londondolly

Legofish, Purseonable: Thanks for taking time to go thru my collection!


----------



## miss_white_lily

Stunning collection!! Such variety, beautiful!!


----------



## londondolly

My latest H goodies! A horn pendant, a piggy keychain charm & a CDC in Griolet with Palladium hardware!


----------



## bunny

What a wonderful collection. The Bracher Emden is gorgeous and I equally love the lulu guinness totes. Pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bay

Wowza, what a collection!


----------



## Cari284

Everything looks so great! I love love love everything! Congratulations!


----------



## londondolly

Wow, it's been months since I updated! We've finally settled into our new home and I have a new closet!  

Will try and post pics soon!


----------



## ally_hawk

very pretty!


----------



## Smellyfeet

love it!


----------



## Guguito

Cant wait for the pics of ur new closet!
And u have a wonderful collection! its amazing but the best of all... is ur princess! u must love her!


----------



## Jessicawu

I love your bags.


----------



## aimelle

I love it! Your bags


----------



## kewljeans

I just went through all your posts in one-sitting, and you have an AMAZING COLLECTION. i wish i were your daughter so I can have an all-day pass to see your bags...   please show us some new pictures of your closet!!!


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Gorgeous collection. Love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

londondolly said:


> It's a nice and sunny day today, so managed to take some pics of my collection.. coming right up
> 
> I love variety, so my collection is a little mixed, though I have the most LV's, about 20 baggies & purses in total. I like buying limited editions, so my collection of LVs consist of mostly such bags.
> 
> I've been residing in London for almost 3 years, and am originally from Singapore!   A majority of my bags are still there! I will make it a point to take photos of them when I make a trip back there in Dec!
> 
> In the meantime, it's my pleasure to share with you what I have in London now!
> 
> 1) LV Multicolor Speedy in White & Black
> 2) LV Vernis Marshmallow Bedford & Cherry Blossom Papillion
> 3) LV Laptop Bag & Monogram Bucket
> 4) LV Antigua Besace PM & Conte De Fees Musette Tango





 Your Multicolore Speedy and Papillons are perfect! ... I WANT THEM!!!


----------



## lovelybeauty

i love your collection


----------



## notoriousliz

That is one amazing collection!


----------



## Liya

How do you store all of these lovely bags? Do you keep them in dust bags or in plain view?


----------



## hambisyosa

Lovely Collection ! I loooove your ring ! Happy 10th Anniversary, by the way


----------



## airborne

very nice!


----------



## CMM

Your entire collection is amazing and your daughter is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## londondolly

Scored this pre-loved Amethyst '08 Giant City!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

wow what a find!


----------



## craziebabe

Wow Dolly!  You have such a great collection!  I especially love your Choles!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Luxe Diva

Londondolly.......love your amethyst city


----------



## linhhhuynh




----------



## pltprincess

Love them all!  You've got a great collection.


----------



## blueberryshake

beautiful collection. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Catdance

Love your LV collection.  I'm saving up for my first piece, not sure which one to buy.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## londondolly

My new Miu Miu matelasse in dark grey! Love this!!


----------



## londondolly

I had this for some time now, just didn't have a chance to share this! 

Bottega Orchid Belly Veneta (Medium)


----------



## **Chanel**

Wow, you really have a beautiful collection ! 
Especially love the Chanel and Hermès bags . Thank you for sharing!


----------



## londondolly

My newest addition to my H family..

32cm Thalassa Blue Sellier Box Kelly


----------



## londondolly

Was craving more python from Chloe so here she is...

Pink Gold Python Paraty


----------



## Luva Pug

Gorgeous collection!! I love that it's so varied!


----------



## londondolly

My first Balenciaga with Rose Gold Hardware! 

Bois De Rose Town with RGH!


----------



## Monaliceke

londondolly said:


> Was craving more python from Chloe so here she is...
> 
> Pink Gold Python Paraty



 love, love, love this


----------



## sephorah

Love the Chloe collection!


----------



## londondolly

Another H addition.. *Hermes Orange Clemence Shoulder Kelly with Gold Hardware!*


----------



## Elina0408

Fantastic collection!! A variety is, in my opinion, better than having 1 or 2 designers only!!    Love especially  your Chloe and Hermes bags!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Loving the new additions.


----------



## DiESEL92

Amazing collection... Great variety!


----------



## mlag724

You have very beautiful and diverse collection. Everything is beautiful. How old is Your beautiful daugther? I'm sure she has her own collection now.


----------



## Aya.AA

I love your collection londondolly you have the best of every designer !! 
Thanks for me making discover Bracher Emden, they have such unique and ethnic bags, each one looks like a piece of jewellery !! Congrats and thanks again for sharing


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

need i say more???


----------



## missgiannina

lovely collection!


----------



## Noramor

I've just been through your collection, and I'm seriously speachless.....
OMG what an amazing collection!!!

I love all of them

Especially your Balenciagas as that is one of the bags next on my wishlist

Your daughter is absolutely adorable  I also have a daughter and she's today 1 year and 7 months. She's the opposite of your beauty; white hair and big blue eyes 

Thank you for sharing with us,
wish you all the best


----------



## girl12532

Great collection! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zjajkj

I like that your collections are filled with so many brands (variations). Good


----------



## londondolly

Hermes 25cm Black Box Birkin with Gold Hardware


----------



## marksgirls

Glad to see you are back. Please show us all your goodies from the past couple years


----------



## londondolly

Another 25cm Baby Birkin in Orange Togo with Palladium Hardware, dressed with a Bolduc Twilly!


----------



## marksgirls

Lovely birkin. Keep em comin


----------



## akasha2411

Hello londondolly
First of all, wow! What A Great Collection!!
You have many different types, brands and amazing colours I love it!
Is it possible to post 'family pic's' of your H and Bal bag's. 
Seeing them seperate is awesome for the details but I think having a groupshot is also cool.

Akasha2411

BTW this is my first post in here I've been lurking and drooling over all these stunning collections for months.
Wish I had the money for it but.... 
Ah well a gal can dream, no?


----------



## blkbags87

You have a very nice collection.


----------



## londondolly

Soufre Evelyne in Epsom with a Kiwi Kelly shoulder strap!


----------



## londondolly

35cm Kiwi Kelly in Epsom with Palladium Hardware, dressed with a black Tohu Bohu Twilly, and a Rose Tyrien clochette taken off my birkin.


----------



## Jen123

Love all of your 2013 purchases!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Amazing collection! Love your red metallic Reissue of them all! Happy holidays


----------



## blksnflwr

Very beautiful collection.


----------



## MKLoverGirl

londondolly said:


> It's a nice and sunny day today, so managed to take some pics of my collection.. coming right up
> 
> I love variety, so my collection is a little mixed, though I have the most LV's, about 20 baggies & purses in total. I like buying limited editions, so my collection of LVs consist of mostly such bags.
> 
> I've been residing in London for almost 3 years, and am originally from Singapore!   A majority of my bags are still there! I will make it a point to take photos of them when I make a trip back there in Dec!
> 
> In the meantime, it's my pleasure to share with you what I have in London now!
> 
> 1) LV Multicolor Speedy in White & Black
> 2) LV Vernis Marshmallow Bedford & Cherry Blossom Papillion
> 3) LV Laptop Bag & Monogram Bucket
> 4) LV Antigua Besace PM & Conte De Fees Musette Tango


 
I am drooling over the Vernis Marshmellow Bedford


----------

